

Wrapping Desktop Apps with Docker - melbo
http://container-solutions.com/2014/10/wrapping-desktop-apps-docker/

======
Sarkie
Was reading this the other day:

[http://fabiorehm.com/blog/2014/09/11/running-gui-apps-
with-d...](http://fabiorehm.com/blog/2014/09/11/running-gui-apps-with-docker/)

------
nl
Wait. You can mount a socket as a volume? Why didn't I think of that?!

Sometimes I just love Unix.

~~~
vidarh
You can. The biggest caveat with isolating X clients in Docker is that you
lose extensions like mit-shm (the shared memory extension), that badly affects
performance compared to running apps locally. If you're used to running X apps
over the network, then that's not such a big deal, though.

~~~
riskable
You can work around this problem by running X11 in the parent of the container
and performing all your SHM (and similar) operations there. Essentially,
coordination of such things needs to happen where the X11 server is running
and not inside the container. This is how Gate One's (soon to be released) X11
feature currently works to isolate each user's X11 server.

There exists mechanisms to share memory between containers as well but I
personally haven't tried them.

~~~
vidarh
That works for compatibility (for apps that fails to work properly without
MIT-SHM support), but does nothing for the performance degradation.

------
obeleh
According to my company policy this is online-gambling:
[http://imgur.com/bV2Umoe](http://imgur.com/bV2Umoe)

~~~
amouat
Argh. I promise you it's not. Any idea who provides your filter list?

